# My forever growing stash! *Pic heavy*



## civicbabe627 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am working on my make-up area! I still need a mirror, and a fan for the room. I also need to figure out a better lighting situation! This is in our spare bedroom in the trailer, so I make use of what I could. Haha. Anyway, enjoy!












Pigments










Drawer 1: Eyeshadows






Drawer 2: Face stuff and lipcolors - needs some organization!





Drawer 3: Eyeliners, mascara, lashes, brow pencils, etc





Brushes:





Liners/Mascara:





Lippies:





**New storage for lippies**





and last but not least, the start of my palette... I know it's sad... nylon and humid are sooo lonely!


----------



## n_c (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice setup...you've got great stuff!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 14, 2008)

lucky! that's a nice stash!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 14, 2008)

niiiice


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

nice stash so far!


----------



## dustypaws (Oct 16, 2008)

love it!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice Stash you got going there! thanks for sharing


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 16, 2008)

nice collection! love the leopard the print!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Oct 16, 2008)

i love your pigments!! nice collection so far


----------



## Miss World (Oct 17, 2008)

ur setup is nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the stand! -- man I gotta have my MU organized!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 18, 2008)

hey! nice collection
can i ask u how do u like that white sugar stuff from loréal
ive been looking into it but dont know how i would use it really... do u think it would make a good highlighter on cheeks?
thx for advice
xxx


----------



## zaddy80 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I am working on my make-up area! I still need a mirror, and a fan for the room. I also need to figure out a better lighting situation! This is in our spare bedroom in the trailer, so I make use of what I could. Haha. Anyway, enjoy!











Pigments










Drawer 1: Eyeshadows






Drawer 2: Face stuff and lipcolors - needs some organization!





Drawer 3: Eyeliners, mascara, lashes, brow pencils, etc





Brushes:





Liners/Mascara:





Lippies:





**New storage for lippies**





and last but not least, the start of my palette... I know it's sad... nylon and humid are sooo lonely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
*hiii civicbaba,i am a MUG and u gave some good advice about mac,it's really nice to see u here..ur stuff r great i wish i could have half of it and ur disk ir really cool...have fun with it and keep in toutch*


----------

